# Forming A Legalize Cannabis Campaign



## 29menace (Feb 20, 2008)

how about it.???

we are all in the same boat and are fighting against the law that says you cant grow it.
so why not form an alliance n fight the damn thing.. 
im sure every1 will agree with me so why not see wot we all can do about it..

because of the ammount of ppl that use this site and others we would have ppl from all around the world on our side. 

i know it sounds far fetched but honestly ppl the sooner we all unite the better it will be for us all. 

now where do we start pmpl..


----------



## GrowManZach (Feb 20, 2008)

ok why legalize it? so they can tax the shit out of it? its baisically legal already dude. get a card, its easy.


----------



## Kassidy (Feb 21, 2008)

GrowManZach said:


> ok why legalize it? so they can tax the shit out of it? its baisically legal already dude. get a card, its easy.


Well what the fuck do you do when you dont live in a state with legalized medical marijuana? I think old boy has a point. Theres enough people here and on other marijuana sites that if anybody could hold together for one common cause. In todays world you think that legalizing marijuana could be on thing that most everyone would agree on... I guess not.


----------



## GrowManZach (Feb 21, 2008)

ok ur runnin your mouth when like u said, anyone is entitled to their opinion, so u need to chill out kid.


----------



## GrowManZach (Feb 21, 2008)

smoke a joint and be happy =P

weeds baisically decriminalized in alot of the world or just not a priority....=P


----------



## Bagmouth (Feb 21, 2008)

not everyone lives in cali... no medical jane round here kid... THEY COULD TAX THE SHIT OUTTA GRASS!!!! I WOULD PAY TEN DOLLARS A JOINT IF I COULD GET OFF WORK FROM MY RANDOM PISS TESTIN STUPID JOB THAT PAYS GOOD BECUZ THEY GIVE RANDON UA'S... AND GET LIFTED. I GOT A WIFE A HOUSE A BILLZ I LOVE JANE SOOOO MUCH FELLAS BUT MOST OF DA TIME I CANT EVEN SMOKE IT.. I REALLY WANT TO CRY SOMETIMES 4 REAL. MY GIRL SMOKES IT ALL THE TIME CUZ SHE DIDNT HAVE TO TAKE A UA AND DOESNT GET RANDOMS.. I LIVE IN A SMALL TOWN, I DONT DRINK!!! I JUST LOVE TO SMOKE BUT I ALWAYZ GOT 2 THINK BOUT MY FAMILY, HORRIBLE FUCKIN LIFE


----------



## boooky (Feb 22, 2008)

Move to a state that has it legal or just grow it. In all honesty the cops wont raid you unless you got a pretty good setup and sombody calls in. Why? Because they have better things to do, but if sombody calls in they are "COPS" their job is the "LAW" so judging on that I dont judge. So just grow your weed like all of us dont stink up the whole block thats just disrespecfull anways keep it under wraps. Whats so hard with that? I think your more likely to get busted and get caught up in some dumb shit if your out being stupid. Some have just had bad luck but they will always have their day maybe if they dont be glad it wasnt you and your family is ok and do you.


----------



## 29menace (Feb 23, 2008)

lol im hardly gona move from uk to usa just to grow green m8... its diff ova ere you cant do jack shit without police breathin dwn your neck... atleast in US u can apply for medical cert. the only thing u get from your doctor ova here is a sick line so you can claim benifits lol..


----------



## natmoon (Feb 23, 2008)

The powers that be just rely on the fact that 90% of people involved in a large group will run a mile if and when pressured with jail.
You see it all the time with most riots and protests.
You have 10,000 people running away from 20 cops,lol.

Constant public awareness pressure on the government and civil disobedience has worked on every unfair law in the past from slavery to women having no vote


----------



## gogrow (Feb 25, 2008)

i think it is a great idea; according to the main page, there are over 38,000 forum members just here at riu, thats alot of people to start with


----------



## 29menace (Feb 28, 2008)

if only it was a simple thing to achieve.


----------



## Ranken (Mar 15, 2008)

GrowManZach said:


> ok why legalize it? so they can tax the shit out of it? its baisically legal already dude. get a card, its easy.


because im sick about hearing about medical pot and how you need a card!!! That just fucks about the rest of the 99.9 percent of us who just arent sick enough. i like to smoke pot ,but just how sick do i wanna get just to say the state lets me smoke, but the feds don't. Legalize it, tax it and we all win


----------



## STANDOX (Mar 15, 2008)

i agree m8 as every user knows that the restrictions on marijuana are a total waste of money in enforcing i and many others believe that marijuana expands the mind to an extent and offers a different preception of the world around us tight assed politcians will call it "being high" but many of us know that be it artistic form or just a way of looking at things that the chronic has helped many to fall off the beaten path and to see things in a true light. granted there are always the 18 year old dude mans that cut off their fingers while using a chainsaw and smoking a joint to them i ask why would you do anything else when you are using a chain saw lol.


----------



## Cheechie (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm in the UK as well and I for one would love to stick it to the man! Yip Menace29 I'm up for it lets form some sorta Alliance and tell the government to go fuck themselves! I am tired of looking over my shoulder and skulking about like some fuckin' criminal just cause I smoke a little weed. i have considered posting something similar on this forum before but it is so hard to get people motivated..thats just another advantage the government has over us, our lack of getting properly organized. Peace and love to everyone..except that arse burgler Gordon Brown and his girlfriend George "the fucking idiot " Bush.


----------



## tckfui (Apr 8, 2008)

The Citizens Initiated Referenda Act 1993

start up a public referendum anyone?


----------



## Cheechie (Apr 8, 2008)

tckfui said:


> The Citizens Initiated Referenda Act 1993
> 
> start up a public referendum anyone?


Yeah, and after you pay your $500 the gov. will probably still decide to brush ya aside. Good link though worth a look. Thanx


----------



## Cheechie (Apr 8, 2008)

How many petitions and peaceful protests does it take before the voice of reason can be heard? it seems to me that there are endless petitions being piled on the government to stop treating people like us as if we were in some way harming anyone, Gordon Brown says he will reclassify cannabis back to a class "B" drug because he wants to send a clear message to the youths in the UK and at the same time we are being told that our prisons are already overflowing and because of that serious criminals are being let off with minimal fines or let out early to free up space putting the public at risk from MURDERERS and RAPISTS
Brown has been a disaster from the start, every decision he makes seems to be to either further restrict our liberties or raise taxes to a ridiculous level!
We in the UK are powerless against a government that is so corrupt, even when the truth comes to light about the scams they get up to they still get let off free, such as the anonymous donations scandal, or the cash for questions debacle which very quickly got swept under the carpet.


----------



## UshUsh (Apr 9, 2008)

That referendum idea sounds good, but let's be realistic, how many like minded people have put the same referendum's to the government and been told to get fucked? I REALLY can't see cannabis being legalized, at least not in New Zealand for sure.


----------



## tckfui (Apr 9, 2008)

I dont know about new zeland, but I feel fairly confident if the US had a countrywide or each state had their own referendum there would be a good chance of lots of legalization.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 9, 2008)

GrowManZach said:


> ok why legalize it? so they can tax the shit out of it? its baisically legal already dude. get a card, its easy.


it is not easy...... if you don't live where medi is legal, it's impossable, how can you say it's just so easy for everyone to go get a card. come on now.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 9, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I dont know about new zeland, but I feel fairly confident if the US had a countrywide or each state had their own referendum there would be a good chance of lots of legalization.


your right, but some states it's very hard to get a referendum done. In IL, I've acually tried, but the people that run MPP in IL said that they have tried also and there are much easier ways that we can try before resorting to that, and there is no way the goverment would allow a nationwide vote on marijuana, they know it would pass.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 9, 2008)

Why not just support NORML ? They are the leading proponent of MJ legalization in this country. Put your money where your mouth is and write them a check and join.


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 9, 2008)

> weeds baisically decriminalized in alot of the world or just not a priority....=P


tell that to all my boys doing 4+ in fed...or to the other 250+thousand that have already been arrested this year...peace az


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 9, 2008)

it would be awesome to put a campaign together. but as shamegame said, thats exactly what NORML and MPP do. join MPP or NORML or both.....


----------



## tckfui (Apr 9, 2008)

yea marijuana is decriminalized in NY but you will still get arrested for having a gram, even though all your supost to get is a ticket for up to 28 grams, why isn't the PD pissed that their waisting money aresting people with 10 bucks worth of pot? good question

what easier ways are there other than a referendum? why havn't we done it yet?


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 9, 2008)

easier as in putting iniciatives into the general assembly, but if it's already decriminalized, then that's not gunna help you. right now they have medi bills in the IL general assembly, should be voted on in 3 days, better fucking pass this year, i need a medi card.


----------



## tckfui (Apr 9, 2008)

I need a medi card!!!!!!!!11
what are inactivities? and how will a general assembly do stuff? whos assembling?


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 9, 2008)

iniciative, not inactivity. I know I spelled it wrong, sound it out.

IN ish i tives


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 9, 2008)

the general assembly is all the state reps and state senate, do you really not know anything about this? and now that you know who they are, i hope you understand how they can help.


----------



## tckfui (Apr 9, 2008)

ooooo I see. how do I initiate these initiatives?
shit no! I never went to history class... somthing I'll probably alway regret... one day. maybe,


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 9, 2008)

you personally cant, but organizations like MPP and NORML can sponsor one, but it also has to be sponsored by at least one of the reps from the state. but the state wide votes can be put on by petitions, but the amount of signatures you need is rediculous (depending on your states rules)


----------



## panhead (Apr 9, 2008)

shamegame said:


> Why not just support NORML ? They are the leading proponent of marijuana legalization in this country. Put your money where your mouth is and write them a check and join.


Amen,Norml has been fighting the good fight on our behalf forever.

Plus rep for that shit .


----------



## dub305 (Apr 12, 2008)

LEGALIZE GANJA !! !i need help finding good fukin weed please help me i live in miami here my e-mail [email protected]


----------



## gogrow (Apr 13, 2008)

dub305 said:


> LEGALIZE GANJA !! !i need help finding good fukin weed please help me i live in miami here my e-mail [email protected]


 
wow!?


----------

